# Alte Disney Zeichentrickserien nun endlich auf Deutsch DVD veröffentlicht



## Niza (12. Dezember 2012)

*Alte Disney Zeichentrickserien nun endlich auf Deutsch DVD veröffentlicht*

Tchjen Leute,

Ich schwelge gerade in Erinnerungen und habe sie mir direkt mal besorgt für meine Nichte und meinen Neffen.
Ist wenigstens was vernünftiges.

Jetzt hat Disney endlich mal die Alten Disney Zeichentrickserien auf DVD herausgebracht und das auf Deutsch

*Seit dem 5.12.2012 erschienen und veröffentlicht:

kapt'n balu und seine Tollkühne Crew Collection 1 mit 3 DVDs*.
mit 17 Folgen.
Käpt'n Balu und seine tollkühne Crew - Collection 1 3 DVDs: Amazon.de: Filme & TV
Disc 1:
1.Donner, Blitz und Don Kanaille - Teil 1
2.Donner, Blitz und Don Kanaille - Teil 2
3.Donner, Blitz und Don Kanaille - Teil 3
4.Donner, Blitz und Don Kanaille - Teil 4
5.Molly und das Ungeheuer

Disc 2:
6.Eile mit Weile
7.Babysitting Chaos
8.Ich möchte kein Eisbär sein
9.Molly ist die Größte!
10.Der Schatzvogel
11.Köpfchen , Köpfchen

Disc 3:
12.Der Himmelszirkus
13.Balu im Bermuda Schreieck
14.Beckys schönster Traum
15.Kit und die Qual des Wales
16.Das goldene Zahnrad der Freundschaft
17.Die fliegende Tankstelle

*
Duck Tales Geschichten aus Entenhausen Collection 2 mit 3 DVDs*
Ducktales:  Geschichten aus Entenhausen - Collection 2 3 DVDs: Amazon.de: Ron  Jones, Alan Zaslove, David Block, Steve Clark, Terence Harrison, Fred  Wolf: Filme & TV
Mit 24 Folgen
Disc 1:
1.Das geheimnissvolle Schiff
2.Die Schatzsuche
3.Der goldene Condor
4.Im ewigen Eis
5.Das Tal der goldenen Sonnen
6.Im Goldrausch
7.Mylady
8.Die Lemminge

Disc 2:
9.Der schiefe Turm von Peseta
10.Der Riesenhai
11.Die versunkene Stadt
12.Wer wiegt gewinnt
13.Der Schlangenfraß
14.Das goldene Fließ
15.Die verzauberte Stadt
16.Als die zeit Stillstand

Disc 3:
17.Ufos über Australien
18.Die Harfe von Troja
19.Glatte Bruchlandung
20.Der Märchenprinz
21.Ein Bruchpilot spielt 007
22.Verwirrung bei den irritierten Iren
23.Grüne Woche wider willen
24.Falsche Spiele

Folge 1-5 sind auch bekannt durch Duck Tales - Auf Schatzsuche

*Chip und Chap Die Ritter des Rechts Collection 2 mit 3 DVDs*
Mit 24 Folgen
Chip & Chap: Die Ritter des Rechts - Collection 2 3 DVDs: Amazon.de: Filme & TV
Disc 1:
1.Ihr größter Fall I
2.Ihr größter Fall II
3.Ihr größter Fall III
4.Ihr größter Fall IV
5.Ihr größter Fall V
6.Revolution bei den Tiefkühlfischen
7.Normies wunderbares Experiment
8.Eine schrekliche Vorraussage

Disc 2:
9.Ein Schatz für alle
10.El Samsonito , der Held
11.Die Schokoladenfabrik im Dschungel
12.Der letzte Kobold
13.Die Wettermaschiene
14.Wer zuletzt lacht
15.Heimatlose Krebse
16.Liebe ist eine Himmelsmacht

Disc 3:
17.Der Kaiser und die Nachtigal
18.Ein Fall füt 0-0-Chap
19.Trixis Doppelgängerin
20.Chaps geheimes Ich
21.Käsecreme a la Samson
22.Die unfreiwillige Diät
23.Ein Museum schrumpft
24.Die sanfte Tour



*Seit dem 25.Oktober 2012 erhältlich:*
*Chip und Chap Die Ritter des Rechts Collection 1 mit 3 DVDs*
Chip & Chap: Die Ritter des Rechts - Collection 1 3 DVDs: Amazon.de: Filme & TV

*Duck Tales Geschichten aus Entenhausen Collection 1 mit 3 DVDs*
Ducktales:  Geschichten aus Entenhausen - Collection 1 3 DVDs: Amazon.de: Ron  Jones, Alan Zaslove, David Block, Steve Clark, Terence Harrison, Fred  Wolf: Filme & TV



*
Und am 7.März 2013 wird laut Amazon Ducktales - Geschichten aus Entenhausen  Collection 3 wohl erscheinen*
http://www.amazon.de/Ducktales-Gesc...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1355349172&sr=1-1

Ich freue mich darüber das Alte zeichentrickserien wieder auf DVD kommen.

Ist eine gute Richtung von Disney und eine ganz gute Idee.

Ich bin mir sicher das sich der eine oder andere mit mir freud darüber.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alte Disney Zeichentrickserien nun endlich auf Deutsch DVD veröffentlicht*

Platzhalter 

heute kamen die DVDs erst an weswegen ich sie erst jetzt ergänzen konnte

Antworten und Anregungen sind Willkommen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alte Disney Zeichentrickserien nun endlich auf Deutsch DVD veröffentlicht*

Cpt. Balu und Chip & Chap fand ich nicht so dolle.


----------



## neflE (16. Dezember 2012)

Duck Tales :O
Die fand ich immer so genial damals, ich glaub die Kauf ich 

Danke für die Info.


----------



## OctoCore (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alte Disney Zeichentrickserien nun endlich auf Deutsch DVD veröffentlicht*

Balu fand ich auch nie so prickelnd, aber Chip & Chap hatten schon ihre Momente.


----------

